# ok..gota ask who did it..



## chinto (Nov 1, 2007)

http://images.google.com/images?q=okinawan+kobujitsu&gbv=2&ndsp=20&svnum=10&hl=en&start=140&sa=N

found this on a google search.. my avitar and labled as such...LOL


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2007)

Actually it looks like there is 6 or 7 avitars from Martial Talk there.  Wonder if they all came from the same thread.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2007)

How would they get people aviators? I know ppko is his own label.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine is there too, as well as my staff pic. I'm guessing it just pulls a search no?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 1, 2007)

I did a search and it pulled mine as well as from FMATALK.com. Although the one it pulled was an older AVATAR, but when i clicked to see the large version it had the current one.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2007)

I, too, did a search for my login and found my avatar and 6 pages of other folks' avatars as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to weird, wacky and wonderful world of the World Wide Web.

You post it and it can appear... unless of course you are trying to get Google to pick up your business listing then it takes forever


----------



## crushing (Nov 2, 2007)

Searching 'crushing avatar' brought up mine, so I changed it.  Well, I was ready for a change anyway.  My current avatar is to support my local high school's football team as they are into their second week in the state playoffs.  Go Cats!!!!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 2, 2007)

No one did it, google just indexes everything it finds.  So unless it is told not to that means everything you put up, text & images, will make it to google's search results.


----------



## chinto (Feb 1, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> No one did it, google just indexes everything it finds.  So unless it is told not to that means everything you put up, text & images, will make it to google's search results.




ach soo    lol!


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 3, 2008)

whoa creepy.  next thing u know ur home address and a map to ur house will be there lol


----------

